# Wade fish west bay



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Guided Wade trip tomorrow I have a spot open. $60 chasing trophy trout and reds

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

good deal, you're a fishing guide?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Ethan Hunt said:


> good deal, you're a fishing guide?


I have several guides on my staff

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MajekMagic (May 11, 2007)

*West Bay Trip*

Allen,

I just spoke to you on the phone about the Shimano's.. If you get a West Bay trip together again I would be willing to pay up a join ya'll ... 713-376-2000 Terry.. Thanks


----------

